

Data Import module: please break and tell - nlabs
http://ec2-174-129-137-205.compute-1.amazonaws.com/uploadtest/DataImport.html
I wrote this data import module this morning. I reads csv and xls flat data files, imports them into my db and displays a preview to the user. Please try it out and let me know what breaks.
======
nlabs
I wrote this data import module for my web app this morning. It reads csv and
xls flat file data and imports it into by database and then displays a preview
of the data to the user. If you have time please try it out and let me know
any problems. Thank you.

